# Apatment rental; JLT, Marina or Mall of Emirates???



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Friends: close to making decisions and a ? for you all with any good or salient information... I've now been to several rental prop's in both JLT and The Marina area's and so-so is the result; nothing good and nothing really bad... does any here have knowledge of a nice 1 BR very close to Mall of Emirates? Thought it might be nice as it's very close to my office in Al Quoz and plenty of stores and grocery and 1-2 I think hotels with bar attached. I'll do a google search on this subject but always glad for any insider info here!

Kind regards: Tiger T


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There are plenty of new buildings in MOE Area, you can actually got to the ones that appear newer and view empty flats. I know a building directly behind MOE (its yellow colored, has a restaurant and grocery) that were giving 1bds at 45k and 2bds at 65k. 

Only problems are:

1) It may get a bit too noisy on weekends if you are directly behind MOE
2) More than half the buildings near MOE are hotel apartments, so you will have a lot of tourists around, mainly GCC tourists and Russians.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

!! Thanks mate... to save 20K is a big deal... most everything I've looked at in previous days is around 55-65K AED and sitting on my rear in a tower amongst 50 towers just to be closer to the beach aint my idea of fun. 

Tourist's don't bug me and I think scowling sovietski's are funny but they don't think they are funny... 

I will pursue this idea and any are welcome to comment but quickly since my hotel stay runs out on 5/1-2-3 and I need to be out of hoteling my stay here anyways. 

Tiger T


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in Al Barsha 1 (right behind MoE) and the neighborhood is pretty decent. That said, the noise from the cars isn't the bothersome part - the construction of the buildings is (but isn't this everywhere)? Another irritating part: Leaving the area in the evening - especially Thursday evening. The traffic is horrific. 

I know there are TONS of 1 and 2 BR apts around here. Not only behind MoE, but further in Al Barsha 1 near the Sharaf DG metro station. I've seen some prices as low as 37K for 1BR and 55K for 2 BR. You just have to look around. 

My advice: Dubizzle and then drive around and call numbers on the buildings. 

-md000/mike


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I would second Mike. I used to live in a building between MOE and the Al Barsha (Sharaf DG) station. EXTREMELY convenient. If you are looking for cheap rentals there are tonnes of them, and as Mike suggested just walk around the place and call up the number mentioned on the building (ALL buildings have big banners with numbers). If you are looking for a really good quality building (but the rent will be higher than other buildings in Al Barsha) I would suggest the Saratoga (it is right next to the Ibis Al Barsha, in the same lane where Golden Tulip is also there)


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

tigertmoore said:


> Friends: close to making decisions and a ? for you all with any good or salient information... I've now been to several rental prop's in both JLT and The Marina area's and so-so is the result; nothing good and nothing really bad... does any here have knowledge of a nice 1 BR very close to Mall of Emirates? Thought it might be nice as it's very close to my office in Al Quoz and plenty of stores and grocery and 1-2 I think hotels with bar attached. I'll do a google search on this subject but always glad for any insider info here!
> 
> Kind regards: Tiger T


you could try tecom too. it's not far from moe, ibm, and marina mall, and it's relatively easy to drive in and out of it. the roads have obviously been designed by an expat after having one too many pints at the end of a big week (don't you just looooooooooooove roundabout after roundabout after roundabout...), but all in all, it's not as crowded as al barsha. good luck.


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you all and a point not mentioned but worth it regarding drunken road surveyors and road makers... if I do want to bend an elbow at a nearby hotel with a bar and you can BET that I will, I would FAR rather discreetly walk home a very short ways and not attract attention than risk driving home even a short ways and take the chance nicked and jailed and fired and serve the time then deported... 

Over here and it's one strike on drunk even one single beer/wine snort driving and you're out. Better to be within a short walk straight home from the bar. And that's where I'd like to be. I would not like to get picked up walking and tipsy but better that than take a severe risk behind the wheel. 

And no need to start on drunk drivers... we all know many have done it and do it and will continue to do it but really worth the severe penalties here in the UAE? Not me...

Thanks again for your notes on this today!

Tiger T


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

tigertmoore said:


> I would FAR rather discreetly walk home a very short ways and not attract attention than risk driving home even a short ways and take the chance nicked and jailed and fired and serve the time then deported...


Understood, but they do have cheap taxis here!!!


----------



## tigertmoore (Jun 2, 2008)

DubaiATC said:


> Understood, but they do have cheap taxis here!!!


And I have been greatly courteous and gracious to the taxi drivers carting my butt around... I have read warnings of stumbling obnoxious drunks being picked up via taxi and driven straight to the nearest copper station for test and arrest... and apparently those warnings not heeded by those who REALLY need to!

Tiger T


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

tigertmoore said:


> And I have been greatly courteous and gracious to the taxi drivers carting my butt around... I have read warnings of stumbling obnoxious drunks being picked up via taxi and driven straight to the nearest copper station for test and arrest... and apparently those warnings not heeded by those who REALLY need to!
> 
> Tiger T


Although I'm sure there may be isolated occurrences of this it is far from the norm. I have a friend who gets in a proper state 2-3 times a week. He has been taken to the police a couple of times. Both times they slapped him to wake him up, got his address and told the cabbie to take him there! The police are in my experience quite cool and fair as long as your not an idiot to them.


----------

